# The problem with installing cmake-2.8.12.1



## KornXolio (Dec 12, 2013)

```
===>  Building for cmake-2.8.12.1
[  0%] Building CXX object Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsys.dir/Directory.cxx.o
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.2/backward/iostream.h:31,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/ios/iostream:26,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:29,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string:49,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:17:
/usr/include/c++/4.2/backward/backward_warning.h:32:2: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header. Please consider using one of the 32 headers found in section 17.4.1.2 of the C++ standard. Examples include substituting the <X> header for the <X.h> header for C++ includes, or <iostream> instead of the deprecated header <iostream.h>. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string:49,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:17:
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:39: error: '::string' has not been declared
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx: In function 'std::istream& operator>>(std::istream&, int&)':
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:48: error: request for member 'erase' in 's', which is of non-class type 'int'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:54: error: 'struct std::basic_istream<char, std::char_traits<char> >' has no member named 'eatwhite'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:61: error: request for member 'max_size' in 's', which is of non-class type 'int'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:63: error: request for member 'max_size' in 's', which is of non-class type 'int'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:81: error: invalid conversion from 'int' to 'std::_Ios_Iostate'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:81: error:   initializing argument 1 of 'void std::basic_ios<_CharT, _Traits>::clear(std::_Ios_Iostate) [with _CharT = char, _Traits = std::char_traits<char>]'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx: At global scope:
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:99: error: '::string' has not been declared
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx: In function 'std::ostream& operator<<(std::ostream&, const int&)':
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:101: error: request for member 'c_str' in 's', which is of non-class type 'const int'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx: At global scope:
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:115: error: declaration of 'operator!=' as non-function
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:115: error: '::string' has not been declared
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:115: error: expected primary-expression before 'const'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:119: error: '::string' has not been declared
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/cmsys/stl/string.hxx:119: error: 'bool operator!=(const char*, const int&)' must have an argument of class or enumerated type
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:38: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'vector' with no type
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:38: error: invalid use of '::'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:38: error: expected ';' before '<' token
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:41: error: 'string' in namespace '::' does not name a type
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx: In member function 'long unsigned int cmsys::Directory::GetNumberOfFiles() const':
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:59: error: 'class cmsys::DirectoryInternals' has no member named 'Files'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx: In member function 'const char* cmsys::Directory::GetFile(long unsigned int) const':
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:65: error: 'class cmsys::DirectoryInternals' has no member named 'Files'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:69: error: 'class cmsys::DirectoryInternals' has no member named 'Files'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx: In member function 'const char* cmsys::Directory::GetPath() const':
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:75: error: 'class cmsys::DirectoryInternals' has no member named 'Path'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx: In member function 'void cmsys::Directory::Clear()':
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:81: error: 'class cmsys::DirectoryInternals' has no member named 'Path'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:82: error: 'class cmsys::DirectoryInternals' has no member named 'Files'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx: In member function 'bool cmsys::Directory::Load(const char*)':
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:223: error: 'class cmsys::DirectoryInternals' has no member named 'Files'
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Source/kwsys/Directory.cxx:225: error: 'class cmsys::DirectoryInternals' has no member named 'Path'
*** [Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsys.dir/Directory.cxx.o] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1.
*** [Source/kwsys/CMakeFiles/cmsys.dir/all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.12.1.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.
```


----------

